# Happy shopping trip.



## Rings Я Us (Aug 23, 2017)

View media item 548249I was at Macy's last Christmas season and picked up a 20 quart stainless steel stock pot. It was a gift to myself. It was a $119.99 retail pot that was on sale for $69.99. 
They only had one pot left at the time, was the floor sample and the manager couldn't find the box.
I got the pot for $29.99 and was so happy.. I took the pot home and to show it off to friends at work and family, I took a pic of it on the stove. The pic looked so average and you couldn't get a scale size idea of its capacity. 
So anyway, I used my beloved pet Mitzy the Chihuahua to show this pots size off.. 
I just wanted to say, this was just after I brought home the pot and the flame on the burner was not on. The pot had not yet been washed from the factory. And no animals were harmed in the making of this pic. [emoji]128514[/emoji]


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 23, 2017)

Ha!!  Cooking up Mitzy would about the same end product as a ham hock.

Gary


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 23, 2017)

[emoji]128519[/emoji] good puppy


----------

